# weekend of the 22nd



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

We've only gotten a few inches here but I got to play anyway! South of me has gotten more.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

That is one Pretty picture. looks like a great year for you plow guys


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

looks like a good start! Hopefully everyone has a good season!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks very nice. im 99% done with cleanups. now ill take snow.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm almost ready for snow over here. Just need to do a couple more maintenance items on one of my trucks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Let see some action shots!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics , i can't wait for the rest of a members in the lake effect area to starting posting up !!!!!!:salute:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

:angry:what the **** everyone else in ny is getting lake effect but me. this isnt fair!


----------

